# plow vs car



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

how many of you snow plowers have gotten in accidents with your plow truck or almost gotten in an accident? today i was driving off from a train and started fish-taling, and my plow almost took out a car door, so i was wondering if this happend to you or if you have come close? but then i switched to 4x4 and it works great =)


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Sounds like you need some _counterwieght_


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

Mine was a backing accident. I was backing up & had a lady cut in behind me. I had my 4 way flashers as well as my LED lightbar.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

i have a 150 lb spreader in back but i was on my way to my contractor to pick up 1300lbs of rock salt


----------



## ontario026 (Dec 22, 2008)

I got clipped by a 'straight truck' that wandered over the yellow line a little over a week ago... Hit my SS extremeV. There are pics in a thread in the pics forum titled 'extremeV vs big truck'. I will link to them later, on my blackberry right now


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

A few years ago I got hit in the drivers door and dump box, so I don't think it counts... she backed out of a parking spot without looking (how else could you miss a 12000lb truck with blue rotaries and a broken exhaust pipe? lol) and had the balls to say "Look what YOU did to my car!"

So in the case of Chrysler Sebring convertible vs. Dump Box, I'm happy to report that the dumpbox was undamaged, light crease in my door and cab corner, and one great big hole in her trunklid (from the corner of the dump box), wrinkled quarter, and busted taillight.... I'd say dump truck won!


----------



## Bandit (Jan 5, 2005)

derekbroerse;916033 said:


> A few years ago I got hit in the drivers door and dump box, so I don't think it counts... she backed out of a parking spot without looking (how else could you miss a 12000lb truck with blue rotaries and a broken exhaust pipe? lol) and had the balls to say "Look what YOU did to my car!"
> 
> So in the case of Chrysler Sebring convertible vs. Dump Box, I'm happy to report that the dumpbox was undamaged, light crease in my door and cab corner, and one great big hole in her trunklid (from the corner of the dump box), wrinkled quarter, and busted taillight.... I'd say dump truck won!


 Walmart Shopper or the total opposite A Soccer Mom ?
Bob


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

I've almost killed a few paper boys.
story 1. few years ago. Plowing a large L shaped lot that's not very well lit. I'm pushing away and the building is at the inside of the L and this was years ago when batteries weren't too good so would just plow with marker lights on, no head lights. I'm zinging down making a pass, come out from behind the building AT THE EXACT SAME TIME THE PAPER GUY comes around the building from the other side. We're both locking them out, skidding to a stop and watching each other's eyes get bigger and bigger. Stopped about 2' feet apart. 


story 2.
2 weeks ago, long narrow apartment driveway, easy to push to the back. The garages are at a 90 degree angle and there's a wall on the other side (and it's north side of the building, builds snow like nothing you've ever seen). 4am Push push push, ok, back up to under parking lot lamp (which is pretty bright) to fill out my paperwork. 1 minute to do that, throw it in gear, start backing up, wow, what's that light in my mirror, must be the parking lot light oh **** no that's a headlight arrrggggggggghhhhhhhhh stopppppppppppppp. he's throwing it in reverse at the same time. No damage, but might close. 

DO NOT GET BEHIND PLOW TRUCKS. Should get a sign that says "can back up at any time, stay away, tired cold and grouchy plow guy at wheel"


----------



## F250SD (Dec 14, 2009)

LoneCowboy;916062 said:


> DO NOT GET BEHIND PLOW TRUCKS. Should get a sign that says "can back up at any time, stay away, tired cold and grouchy plow guy at wheel"


Would be a nice sign, BUT we live and work around some of the DUMBEST Driver's in the world, 5 out of 10 would see the sign and have to pull up right behind us to read the whole thing.... my Sign LOOK OUT AS*HOL* :laughing:


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

F250SD;916071 said:


> Would be a nice sign, BUT we live and work around some of the DUMBEST Driver's in the world, 5 out of 10 would see the sign and have to pull up right behind us to read the whole thing.... my Sign LOOK OUT AS*HOL* :laughing:


snort
I would tell my wife these horror stories about how stupid the drivers were and she didn't believe me.
Then 2 years ago we started using the tractor and she gets to drive it.
and the very first storm she comes home and says "OMG, these people are so stupid..........."

:laughing:

I about died laughing.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Well I have had my share of Idiots and mistakes with drivers. After 30 years of driving rigs in storms it still worries me every time we roll out. Had drivers back into each other (that sucks) but last year during a ice storm Iam driving one of the salters trying to get on the expressway a come around the on ramp to see a whole line of stopped cars with a bus at the front. Now the ramp is on a angle and the cars have moved off to the shoulder with the bus blocking the line of cars I might be going 3 miles a hour and the idiot stops in front of me and I have to stop then gravity takes over (8600 lbs truck 2400 lbs salt 700lbs plow plus all the other gear) my lateral move was not a welcome site for the cars on the shoulder. Took out two cars the plow with one and rear quarter panel with the other. Two screaming women at once the only good thing they stayed in there cars. :laughing: Chipped the paint on the plow and dented the quarter panel, plow hit the front car in the rear door area crushed that rice burner and the second took out the drivers door on the other. Just ripped the mirror off and it destroyed the door, another rice burner down  I just was in for the ride but they all got paid from the insurance. The old saying ***** happens..


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

thats ok...a couple years ago, we had our backhoe plowing a small mom and pop grocery store. it was backing up and pushing into a pile and some chick drove right into the boom in the back. needless to say the car came to a complete stop. took her a while to realize what she had just done


----------



## 2low4nh (Nov 24, 2008)

just went to an accident yesterday! jeep vs 3/4ton plow truck the jeep won. hit his plow and folded the thing almost in half. broke 2 pistons and snapped the trip edge. he was running to the parts store to have his truck ready for todays storm


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

Never happened yet but I had a close call (on purpose). Last year this guy turned right from the LEFT turn lane, on a RED light, apparently I wasn't turning quick enough for him, and went in front of me. I floored it to try and take out or rip off his doors, but unfortunately I was in 2wd and couldn't get going fast enough.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Bandit;916046 said:


> Walmart Shopper or the total opposite A Soccer Mom ?
> Bob


You'll have to judge for yourself. Think of a 40ish woman, smoking like a chimney, and looking like a crackhead... foul mouth, tries to run until I wrote her plate down, threatens to sue... I'm thinking Walmart Shopper :laughing:


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

Was driving up a dark section of road, 5am, some idiot out snowblowing his driveway wearing black with no reflectors or anything on. I know my plow was no more than 2' from his a**. I almost went back to see if I hit him.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I've been hit before, while sitting still. I was hit by a township dump truck who was backing down a road and not looking. Hit my plow, bent my truck frame and plow A frame, broke on of my plow lights, put a scratch in my drivers side front fender, smashed my mirror and drivers door in. That was the first winter I had a plow on my truck, I never even got to use it before I was hit and it was damaged.

Not sure which poll option to pick, I definitely lost compared to the dump truck.

















Notice how the top of the plow gets taller towards the drivers side and the headgear is crooked.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Mark13;917359 said:


> I've been hit before, while sitting still. I was hit by a township dump truck who was backing down a road and not looking. Hit my plow, bent my truck frame and plow A frame, broke on of my plow lights, put a scratch in my drivers side front fender, smashed my mirror and drivers door in. That was the first winter I had a plow on my truck, I never even got to use it before I was hit and it was damaged.
> 
> Not sure which poll option to pick, I definitely lost compared to the dump truck.


you from small town usa too?!! just like jason aldean i think or who ever sings that song. did he pay for reapirs


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

ajslands;917369 said:


> you from small town usa too?!! just like jason aldean i think or who ever sings that song. did he pay for reapirs


Ya, eventually it was settled that he was at fault and had to pay. Originally I was blamed for being in the way and had to pay my insurance deductable and my insurance had to pay for the rest. About a year or so later and a whole lot of going back and forth I recieved my deductable back and a letter saying things had been straightened out.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

I T boned a city plow truck a couple years ago after he ran a stop light. He told the police officer he was allowed to do that cause he has warning lights. I laughed at him and told him I have them too. So the plow was totaled in the middle of a blizzard. Called dealer and had to go pick a new one up in the middle of the night.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Green Grass;917396 said:


> I T boned a city plow truck a couple years ago after he ran a stop light. He told the police officer he was allowed to do that cause he has warning lights. I laughed at him and told him I have them too. So the plow was totaled in the middle of a blizzard. Called dealer and had to go pick a new one up in the middle of the night.


did you have to pay for it or insurance, or did he pay for it. cuz if a plow truck driver told me that after i t-boned or he t-boned me, i would knock his lights out :realmad:


----------



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

Back in 06 I was on my way home for some xmas shopping and picking up some more salt, I was cruzing down old 14 in my 91 s-10 minding my own business, I see a blazer coming towards me..we are getting closer to meeting, he pulls into the turn lane to get onto hwy 14 north, he pulls right out in-front of me. I got on the binders, a sheet of ice so didn't slow down much. dropped the plow to try and slow down some more maybe buy the guy a few seconds to get the hell out of the way....NOPE! direct hit :laughing::laughing: i rolled the guy onto his side and he slid a good 30 yards... not sure if that counts as a win. my truck was done for, bent the frame, plow was sitting in the engine bay. he ended up crawling out of the passenger side window. if a buddy of mine (a local town cop who was on duty) would not have been sitting on the off ramp waiting to cross, i ma sure i would have gone to the clink for asult. I got out looked at my truck made a fist and started the walk to kick some a$$. thankfully my buddy stopped me made me go back to my truck and chill out. 

I ended up getting a check from the insurance co. for around 7K for my truck and down time. The paid me for all the preseason repairs i did to the truck to ensure it would be good for the winter. i had a total of 2000 into the truck so i think i won that battle too.  

bought my self a 95 1 ton with a dump and 9 foot plow. they even paid for the registration,plates and shipping.

too add insult to injury later that night i drove the truck to the repair shop so they could get a look at it in the am, well on the way home I was riding in my business partners new 2500HD he smokes 2 deer. thank god the plow was on no damage to the truck or the boss v, the deer tasted yummy so we won that crash too.


----------



## LUCKY 7 (Dec 9, 2008)

Last year two young girls pulled out in front of me on a 4 lane. I was going 45-50. T-boned their car real hard near rear door. Relocated their driver's side rear wheel, door, and axle into the trunk. That car went spinning like a top. Thankfully they were not hurt. I had just taken my plow off to do some prepping for the storm that night. Found out that a BOSS mount makes a great battering ram! Had to bend things back into place and patch it up so I could plow that night- looked pretty ugly but it worked. Their car......well...... let's just say it wasn't good.


----------



## Bandit (Jan 5, 2005)

derekbroerse;916605 said:


> You'll have to judge for yourself. Think of a 40ish woman, smoking like a chimney, and looking like a crackhead... foul mouth, tries to run until I wrote her plate down, threatens to sue... I'm thinking Walmart Shopper :laughing:


 From personal experience after plowing for 5 yrs. at two different Wally Worlds , I would have to agree with You . :laughing:
My best ones are when you push to a long row to a pile , and have a car one foot behind you , honking and swearing at you to move . 
Bob


----------



## Bandit (Jan 5, 2005)

LUCKY 7;918104 said:


> Last year two young girls pulled out in front of me on a 4 lane. I was going 45-50. T-boned their car real hard near rear door. Relocated their driver's side rear wheel, door, and axle into the trunk. That car went spinning like a top. Thankfully they were not hurt. I had just taken my plow off to do some prepping for the storm that night. Found out that a BOSS mount makes a great battering ram! Had to bend things back into place and patch it up so I could plow that night- looked pretty ugly but it worked. Their car......well...... let's just say it wasn't good.


 We are not allowed to keep battering rams on our trucks in the off season , banned by law here in Mass. But it is OK for the Towns to keep there Big Frames On , as there's won't hurt You if You get hit by one ? 
Bob


----------



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

Bandit;918119 said:


> We are not allowed to keep battering rams on our trucks in the off season , banned by law here in Mass. But it is OK for the Towns to keep there Big Frames On , as there's won't hurt You if You get hit by one ?
> Bob


thats just nutz!

Modify a brush guard to go onto your plow mount, I know boss has one.


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

Had an "almost" yesterday, I was driving down Main Rd, a decent decline, when an old man in a Jeep Cherokee with a toy plow on it pulls out of his driveway, to the boards, probably trying push the gaint mound of snow at the end of his driveway across the street, he didn't even look just pulled out, I barely stopped, and asked him if he was an idiot, first of all pushing snow in the street is pretty stupid especially on Main Rd, I told him if I hit him his Jeep would be reduced to a tin can, he didn't know what to say.


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

Bandit;918119 said:


> We are not allowed to keep battering rams on our trucks in the off season , banned by law here in Mass. But it is OK for the Towns to keep there Big Frames On , as there's won't hurt You if You get hit by one ?
> Bob


I believe MA law says any vehicle 94 or newer has to have a detachable plow frame, 93 and older can have the frame still attached. There are still quite a few truck with conventional plow frame around here.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

ajslands;917861 said:


> did you have to pay for it or insurance, or did he pay for it. cuz if a plow truck driver told me that after i t-boned or he t-boned me, i would knock his lights out :realmad:


The city paid for it. They did not want to turn it into there insurance.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

thats when you can either put yuour plow up and throw it in reverse, or you pull into a parking space and let her lead, then when she gets stuck, go around the other way and start plowing the oppisite direction and you honk your horn and tell her to get out of the way... (this will only work if her truck is not bigger than yours


----------



## ontario026 (Dec 22, 2008)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=92341

There is the link to my thread after I got clipped head-on by a big Day-Ross straight truck


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

I like how 12 people voted : i am a drunken idiot and a major lowballer :laughing:


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

I was drag racing my friend on a small residential road and had my blade angled right and this lady backed out and I caught her rear quarter doing about 50 and spun her right around. No damage to my truck so I didnt bother turning around.


----------



## Silverstreak (Oct 25, 2007)

1s day with my v plow

cruising thru a parking lot with the v inverted like a big scoop in front of the truck...day before a storm....cutting thru parked cars, catch an old 1988 cutlass cierras front clip and push it 8 feet out in the isle... 


no one saw, took out its front marker lens, no dents, haha though i bet the passenger door never opened right after...

it was already hit in the rear in a nasty previous accident so i turned around, pushed the car back into its spot n sped home!


laughed for like 10 mins after getting home, still laugh when i think about it!


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

plowing a local mini mall a jeep decided he is going to do a dough nut right in front of me as i'm pushing snow missed him by 8 inches  fricken idiots


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

SuperdutyShane;921296 said:


> I was drag racing my friend on a small residential road and had my blade angled right and this lady backed out and I caught her rear quarter doing about 50 and spun her right around. No damage to my truck so I didnt bother turning around.


Liar......

You couldn't get that ole' wreck going fast enough to do that. And if you did, that big yellow boat anchor woulda fallen right off......

Not to mention everyone knows your truck, I mean, who hasn't given you a jump start or a push in that town anyway?


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

lol, isint he the kid thats the freshman


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

SuperdutyShane;921296 said:


> I was drag racing my friend on a small residential road and had my blade angled right and this lady backed out and I caught her rear quarter doing about 50 and spun her right around. No damage to my truck so I didnt bother turning around.


Great 

keep drag racing on the street with your truck one day u will kill a whole family and we all will be proud of you :laughing:


----------



## Lightningllc (Nov 23, 2009)

True Story:::: A couple of kids gave me a lawn job about 10 times, Wife woke me up and I went after them down a dirt road, The kids turned there lights off and I ran into the back of them at 30, Distroyed there car, They took off and went to the police station said someone was trying to kill them.

Long story short the police came after me for pursuing them, They filed 2 counts of filonious assult charges on me and I spent a night in jail.

When it was all said and done my lawyer cost me 7000 court cost 5250 and got a reckless driving ticket and 1 year probation and 60 hours community service.

Well did the car win


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

never with the plow, One was several years ago, i was leaving a bank and the traffic light up the road a little changed so i decided to back up so traffic could get past, and my salt spreader made contact with the car behind me. it did a nice job on their hood. 
Last year i was having problems with the motor on my plow and was talking to the restaurant owner in a wide open parking lot and some lady pulled in behind to cut through the parking lot, when the owner left i put it in reverse to turn around and backed right into the front of the Venture van. Some people are idiots, I'm just not sure if its me or them:laughing:


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

blk90s13;921839 said:


> Great
> 
> keep drag racing on the street with your truck one day u will kill a whole family and we all will be proud of you :laughing:


Doesnt seem to funny to me....

I was just joking about drag racing in the first place... I would never consider drag racing my "ol' wreck" on the small 1/12 of a mile street I live on.... Maybe a closed course?


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

2COR517;921613 said:


> Liar......
> 
> You couldn't get that ole' wreck going fast enough to do that. And if you did, that big yellow boat anchor woulda fallen right off......
> 
> Not to mention everyone knows your truck, I mean, who hasn't given you a jump start or a push in that town anyway?


What! Is that a challenge! You choose the location! Ill trailer the truck there :laughing:

In a town of about 32,000 people.... I would say 31,999 havent gave me a jump or push :laughing:

You picking on me? :crying:


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

SuperdutyShane;922396 said:


> Doesnt seem to funny to me....
> 
> I was just joking about drag racing in the first place... I would never consider drag racing my "ol' wreck" on the small 1/12 of a mile street I live on.... Maybe a closed course?


I know you were joking who races with a plow on anyway ?


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

blk90s13;922453 said:


> I know you were joking who races with a plow on anyway ?


Lol, it would have to be someone with a faster truck than mine! :laughing:


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

I've never hit a car but i have killed 3 deer with mine now!!! Its awesome to do it with a plow no damage well atleast not to my truck or plow!!


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Thought I'd revitalize this thread. Backed into a minivan parked (illegally) behind me at the bank on the wheelchair ramp. She had whipped around the intersection up to my a$% out of view of my mirrors. Put my trailer hitch through her lisence plate and plopped the salt spinner on her hood. The next week she parked in the same spot, on my way out I heard her exclaim "that's the guy who backed into me" I responded with "and you didn't learn the first time." She parked identically behind me.......again. Same spots. Local body shop fixed her up... did me a favor $400. Worst I've ever done, guess I'll consider myself lucky.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Mr.Markus;1020924 said:


> "and you didn't learn the first time." She parked identically behind me.......again. .


They never do learn. That goes to show you she thinks she is perfectly in the right... regardless of the stupidity or illegal parking. These are the one's you'd like to scoop up with a loader and dump in the pile.

If it was anywhere but a bank or convenience store (where they will be back quickly) I'd report her to any cop I spot and get her ticketed, its a $300 minimum fine here for parking in handicap spaces without a permit. Probably the same or more for blocking an exit or fire lane.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Plow vs plow I wonder who would win, I'll bet if it was boss vs snowsport, the boss would win


----------



## OldCrow (Dec 14, 2009)

This was the second of the 40" snow storm total here in PA in early Feb..

Around 11:00 at night, everyones under a snow emergency. Only emergency vehicles supposed to be on the road. Heavy snow still falling. I put a small convoy together of two dumps and the backhoe to start trying to scrape down our main roads and push the windrows back as far as we could. I took the backhoe and ran last in line. 

I see lights coming up behind me but didn't really think much of it. Sure enough I hit a manhole, plow trips, since I'm on hard packed snow and ice the front end of the machine slides left and wham, heres the headlights that I saw behind me sliding right into the left front of the machine. 

A suburban full of 17 and 18 year old dudes. Tried to fly by me, which was dumb since their were still two trucks infront of me they had to get by and we were about 100 ft from a red light. Luckily he rode over top of the plow which was still tripped, and hit my left front tire with his rear quarter panel. No damage to the backhoe, pushed his quarter panel in, but nothing too major. One of the punks gets out of the back and starts screaming at me that I did it on purpose. Cut him off. Well I went off. I couldn't open the door of the backhoe more than 6 inches because the suburban had me pinned in but I was screaming at this kid at the top of my lungs. 

I finally figure out to open the opposite window and jump out. Luckily both of my trucks infront of me stopped and those guys got to me before I could get to this kid. Who ran back in the suburban after he saw me almost destroy the window trying to get out of the machine to get to him. Ofcourse he waits until the cops are there to get back out and mouth off to me. 

My first plowing accident in 16 years.


----------

